# Reduced, Finally a photo of something



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

OK, I finally got around to getting something in here. This photo shows a reduced black Roller YC and his mate, reduced indigo YH. They have one baby and it's a reduced indigo.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh they're pretty! Reduced birds are interesting to look at. Reduced black is the most common one I've seen, but I don't think I've seen a reduced indigo before?  I bet they're just as pretty


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They are pretty birds*



MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh they're pretty! Reduced birds are interesting to look at. Reduced black is the most common one I've seen, but I don't think I've seen a reduced indigo before?  I bet they're just as pretty


I posted a pic of the male when I first got him this summer. He was just coming into his adult feathers and was very pretty even then. They have a black lacing, especially on the wings and are often referred to as blue lace. They do not look like something that you'd call a black pigeon, resembling more ice or milky birds such as ice pigeons or lavander lahores, at least in background color. Not genetic background but visual background. The funny thing to me about the reduced blacks is that they show a very distinct pattern which would not show at all without the reduced gene.

I think the reason that we see so many black reduced birds is that it might be the most attractive combination for the reduced gene. It is such a lightening type of factor that many colors are nearly lost when combined with reduced. I am combining it with brown and others to see what they look like.
I have seen some photos but don't necessarily agree with what they are being indentified as. Anyway, I'll find out for myself. Frank talked about some brown ice pigeons and I can visualize something very beautiful, even though I've never seen them, I have a very good idea of what they would look like.

The reduced indigo hen is also a very pretty bird but has no pattern to her wings, just a light bronzy look. As babies, they show more of a pattern which seems to moult away when the adult feathers come in. Oddly, the clear winged birds seem to be t patterns. I can't be certain yet but I'll figure them out over time. My normal indigoes are like this as well in that their shields are fairly clear looking with just bronze and dark blue. They aren't spreads as that becomes andalusion. 

I've babbled enough. Hope you like the birds.

Bill


----------

